# The German and Puppy Show Clip revisited



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Great German*

Kat,

I think you did a wonderful job yesterday......and a great job today. I think both versions are acceptable but I have to admit I like the shorter one better. You are a VERY talented groomer (not an easy profession as some think, your skill level is way beyond your years) and I thank you for sharing all the tips on PF. On this version, did you use a blade on the back, stomach, back legs and chest???? (what size, hint hint and is that a 10 on the ears???)

Thanks again, GREAT JOB! Wish you lived closer!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

#3 on tail, #5 on ears, #40 inside ears, wahl peach colored metal guard comb over #30 blade down back, rear, sides, sides of neck, chest, and skimmed over front of legs.

Thanks tons ^^ the lady that helped me was so impressed with his temp, he's a good boy, and she's such a good groomer. I felt like a noob using her $300 scissors lol. Basically on the crest it's a wide moehawk, I'll take some video in light to see if that's more visible.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW!!!!
The G. clip looks like it was made for him!!!!
Super job!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't have critiques for your haircut, I think it looks great!... BUT, I LOVED the video of Vegas! He showcases the bouncy, prancy nature of the poodle. He reminds me of Leroy running around with the stick lol.


.....

Okay I just looked at the previous Vegas post. I really like this current German clip. You can tell how you tightened up the front part of his body (neck, shoulders, etc). I looks very nice. He looks more balanced instead of top heavy. I can't wait till Leroy has enough coat to where I can put him into a proper German clip too!


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

He is soooo bouncy and happy! He's gorgeous!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks amazing, Kat! I love Vegas. He has always been one of my favorites. Such a fun, bouncy personality.

When you said "go outside?" Tiger jumped up and started walking toward the door, ha ha.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like this tighter version better, The tighter TK looks much better & the shorter chest is much better. I know this is the day after but I couldn't tell in these pictures what you did with the lower half of the legs. From hock down is it just not brushed out because it looks "scraggly" there & the front legs as well lower down. I also would tighten up the bevels even if going for the "European" flair of a lower line, it would look nice on the back part of the paw to be a little tighter. I will try & post a picture of one of the top groomers in the country to see if the picture can clarify what I mean. Awesome job!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I will try & post a picture of one of the top groomers in the country to see if the picture can clarify what I mean. Awesome job!


Geez, 3dogs. 

Just post any 'ol picture of Lief. For one of the best Germans I've ever seen!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I will wish to get Leif to look as awesome of Veronica's dogs. She has helped me a great deal as well as other top groomers like Lindsey & Olga. The are fantastic groomers & are current with today's fashion & flair from other countries. I love it when those 3 post pictures because I see lines better from a picture. Veronica's styling is prety dramatic so I love it & I can't wait to see her version of the Euro T-Clip that she is working on.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

They both look _amazing_. 

Cairo...is...adorable! What a beautiful color. It reminds me of caramel or butterscotch and now I'm hungry. 

P.S. Can I borrow Vegas for my runs? I don't like to run alone after dark and of course I'd make him wear a reflective vest.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Vegas looked good in the first haircut, now he looks even better.  Nice job!! He's such a handsome boy. Then only thing I would change would be his chest, IMO he doesn't have enough. I would cut into the area where the front leg joins the body...you can see what I mean when you look at the pics 3dogs posted. 

Cairo looks sooo cute! If I were grooming him, I'd take the underside of his chest shorter, up to his elbows; I would add more forechest to him, too. Still, you do an AWESOME job, it's obvious you practice a lot and have loads of talent.  How long have you been grooming?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I think Vegas looks nicely balanced, something about the large chest on the other black dog does not look right to me........I know the competition dogs always have the larger chests but I prefer the tighter chest. GREAT great job Fluffy!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I know all about Veronica's dogs and her clips! The lady that helped me with Vegas's clip actually flew out to learn some tips and hints from Veronica herself. I actually haven't trimmed the lower part of Vegas's chest at all.. but I had way too much hair on him and the alternative and correct version in the second made him look long with too much chest, I learn that taking hair off of the front legs creates a more obvious chest without making the dog long.

I'm open to any critiques on Cairo! I'm playing that all by ear, and I didn't have my reference book like I'd want to, I was just combing up and scissoring, but now I have a finishing spray that I want to experiment with, yes, I will take his chest up to his elbow during the next groom  thanks!

I've been grooming for just over 3 years, though focusing mainly on my scissoring and poodles in the last year (just pet grooms previously, you'd laugh at my first poodle grooms.. actually..)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs40/f/2009/012/2/0/Grooming___Toy_Poodle_Bailey_by_FluffyChic.jpg

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs40/f/2009/033/e/8/Grooming___Toy_Poodle_Shasta_by_FluffyChic.jpg

HAHA! How embarrassing! Back in the day when I thought that not force drying them all the way was okay.


----------

